# Everything You Need For Sausage Making



## smokin stang (Jan 27, 2007)

*The SausageMaker Incorporated* has all kinds of supplies for making sausage.  Their website is www.sausagemaker.com and their phone number is 1-888-490-8525.  They send out free catalogues as well.  Did not see the link posted under Other Resources but I am sure it is in the Sausage Section somewhere.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's another good link for sausage supplies.  I have used this one and had great service.

http://www.sausagesource.com/


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

I typically get my stuff from Allied Kenco. Their prices are in check and they ship quickly


----------



## salmonclubber (Jan 27, 2007)

other good sausage supplies are 
www.alliedkenco.com 
www.butcherpacker.com
www.westonsuply.com
www.psseasonings.com  highly recommended for premixed seasonings
www.sausagemaker.com
www.sausagesource.com
www.northerntool.com    they sometimes have great deals on grinders and stuffers and slicers
www.harborfraight.com
http://home.pacbell.net/lpoli/    this site has a lot of recipes in it and a lot of how to info it is a great site it uses pdf format 
there others out there you just have to look around on the net


----------

